# whats on everyones "hit list" for this year?



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

anybody goin after anything special this year? i still have to get me a king, cobia, redfish, and sheapshead. then i can finally cross all the inshore off my list anyone else goin for a first?


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Bullred from the surf!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Got a few goals but I don't know how much I'll get down to fish.

Land my first red drum
land my first big red drum
land a blue 5+ lbs
do a dedicated flounder trip,
catch my first pompano, promptly put him on the grill :drool: 
and would love for someone to show me the ropes of sheepshead fishing. 

Freshwater 
break PB 28lbs catfish from the bank


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Tuna, Marlin, wahoo if I get to do a gulf stream

Beach:
Citation Red
Braggin' shark
Cobia
More trips to the beach


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> Got a few goals but I don't know how much I'll get down to fish.
> 
> Land my first red drum
> land my first big red drum
> ...


yeah i wanna learn the sheepshead rope too thats gonna be a tuff one im sure


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

My checklist for the year:

-A 25#+ king from CG Pier
-A cobia from the surf or pier
-Fish the Point
-Begin learning to fish pomps
-Land a big drum from the surf
-Land 3 Fishing Rodeo sticker fish

There's a bunch of guys on CG that go hardcore for sheepshead. It looks like a really interesting thing to learn about.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Cobia from the yak
King from the yak
break PB red of 35"
break PB shark > 6 1/2 feet
book 30 days guiding from the yak


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Those are some impressive lists you guys got.Mine is to break 6ft with the sharks on spinning tackle.And I want to catch a good variety of fish this year from our surf.Im not greedy.


----------



## CATCHTHESLAM (Jul 1, 2009)

Flounder over 5lbs from surfside pier and lots of sheepshead from jetties


----------



## tabblet (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh man, y'all are makin me itch to hit the surf. Here are my goals:

-Shark over 8ft
-Red over 40" (I was SO close last year!)
-Tarpon from the yak (this is more of a long term goal, but the sooner the better!)
-Take more trips to the creeks with the yak


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

its good to know im not the only person with high goals this year


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

I forgot to add that on my Florida trip in 3 weeks I want to catch some Crevalle Jacks in the surf.I caught one last year,and it was an amazing fish to fight on lite tackle.Plus they make great shark bait.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

My List is sweet and Short.
Shark over 6 feet
10 spanish macks 
1 black drum, still cant catch one to save my life even if everyone else is catching them
50 Bull whiting
30 pomps
100 spot
1 king mackeral
1 cobia
1 50lb red drum
3 yellow fin tuna
0 skates(doubt this will happen)
0 rays(doubt this will happen)
0 dogfish sharks(doubt this will happen)
Thats my list to complite this year.
Tight lines,
Tim


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Accept catching ray to reach goal of shark over 6ft by using ray for bait?


----------



## surfisherinMB (May 18, 2009)

*smash the pomps*

I am aiming to catch at least one delicious pomano on every surf fishing trip. If all goes well, the fleas will be plentiful and the pompano will be biting. 

Also want to get a 3'+ shark from the surf, a citation red, and the ever illusive bait stealing sheepshead.:fishing:


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

When the thousands of Sharpnose around 3ft arrive at your coastline you will reach that goal right quick like.

The good news is you can be fishing for blues and other toothy critters while you wait with the right rig.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep the shark won't be hard...soak some mullet off the pier at dusk into dark til close, you'll find one more than likely. Wire leaders or 50-100 mono bite leader.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Get down there & get a nice few Reds on the Fly! Smoke a Cigar with Skink!


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> Get down there & get a nice few Reds on the Fly! Smoke a Cigar with Skink!


when you make it down here let me know when your goin fishin i gotta see you in action with a fly rod i bought an elcheapo fly rod years back and i still havent ever used it chances are it probably cant handle whats in the ocean anyway.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah I have a fly rod as well, its a POS from years back have used it like 4 times would like to learn to use it and catch some feesh.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

What ever I can land that is nice sized and puts up a fight that I used to get for monster northerns Im not after any one species I just want to spend a good day on the surf catching what I can. Like they say a bad day fishing is beter then a good day at work right! But I would love to lock in on a shark or a nice dolphin fish but I dont know if I can catch them from the surf or peir here in georgia!


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

When and where are you guys fishing for these sharpnose?


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hope to land a King. I hooked into 2 last year but they got off. I also wanna catch a BIG Red. MMMMM Oh yeah a 4 or 5 pound Blue and a big Spanish...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

crsmith43 said:


> Hope to land a King. I hooked into 2 last year but they got off. I also wanna catch a BIG Red. MMMMM Oh yeah a 4 or 5 pound Blue and a big Spanish...


Add a big Spanish to my list too. Hooked a few with the tree rigs but when you pump up and you can barely move it and then your rig is gone...not much hope of landing one. Will try throwing Gotchas this year, and some metal from the surf...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

spydermn said:


> When and where are you guys fishing for these sharpnose?


Whenever they're around you'll know it...Like I said soak a decent chunk of mullet at dusk into dark off a pier or surf and I'd say 75% of the time you'll find a 3' shark unless the fishing is just dead.


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Catch my second poon , has to be over 100lbs

Beach a big dusky shark

another king from the pier

cobia from the surf

catch more bull reds from the river this summer

help my buddy keven catch his first red from the surf


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

catch a spanish mackerel in the real surf (not jetty)

catch a 20 inch plus bluefish from the surf with lures (inlet doesnt count)

a good 30 inches plus red from the surf (again jetty and inlet fish dont count)


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

COBIA 

the all freaking elusive (to me anyway) cobia. other than that, if you can catch it from the shore, ive caught it.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Those fish arent easy to catch from shore thats for sure.I have caught one very small cobia on a trout bait in my lifetime.Thats a great goal to pursue,because the satisfaction will be greater when you get it.


----------



## Power Fisherman (Jun 4, 2007)

Catch more tiger sharks


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

1. Tarpon (from the pier) hooked a bunch never landed one
2. King over thirty pounds (from the pier) my biggest is twenty five
3. take the yak out and catch something
4. Cobia


----------



## No Bait Steve (Apr 5, 2009)

I pray i can catch these for i dont know how much longer ill be at the beach before i go to college somewhere else
1. 5lb+ spanish
2. My first king
3. a keeper cobia
4. 6-12 sheepsheads.
5. a bunch of pancake rays and tiny sharks(completed before i even start)
6. a cooler full of pompano
7. 5+lb blue
and i dont know if theres anything else that i have a desire to catch.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> Add a big Spanish to my list too. Hooked a few with the tree rigs but when you pump up and you can barely move it and then your rig is gone...not much hope of landing one. Will try throwing Gotchas this year, and some metal from the surf...


Just in case you don't get one heres what they look like


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> Just in case you don't get one heres what they look like




I'm gonna give those Kastmasters a shot this year. They catch some quality fish.


----------



## GuppyJR (Feb 23, 2010)

My goal is to learn to fish from the shore/surf. Reds, flounder, trout, whiting and sheephead will be my first targets. I will have a few days off next week and hope to try it out.


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

i want to get the 1st spanish of the year


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

Top on my list of things to get this year is a cute little redhead with long legs, flat belly and large breast.


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

or get a red or a flounder


----------



## jonathan greer (Jun 25, 2009)

this year i want to catch a nice cobia and some sheephead over 4 lbs i caught one last year but it wasn't over 4lbs some guy taught me last year and his teaching skills really work for them and i want to catch a nice tarpon off of surfside pier this year to and catch a another king off that pier to


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

TideJones said:


> Top on my list of things to get this year is a cute little redhead with long legs, flat belly and large breast.


LOL well I will take one of those too.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

well, after buyin a boat next month, i want to start runnin down the list of poppin cherrys on it.

first this first that. and just bloody up the decks as much as possible!





Jesse


----------



## Salmotrutta (Jul 22, 2009)

Don't post much, but this looks like a fun thread.

My bar is not set too high...primarily I just want to have a few good days. I usually get down to fish 3-4 times a year, for 3-4 days at a time. Unfortunately, stinky weather has followed me for the past year or so. I think I have a permanent 25kt ENE wind attached to me...or a nasty cold snap.

I had some decent luck with flounder, but other than than I got nothing but blues (OK, I did catch one catfish in MI, landed a few blue crabs, and of course slayed the omnipresent lizardfish). Not a single red or trout.

It was just a frustrating year! I always seemed to be on the "you should have been here yesterday/last week!" trajectory.

In 2010, I would like to see:

1. Any non-trash fish on the fly. Of course, it would help if I could fish a day or two where the wind was not wrapping my line around my hat. (I can work my way around a trout stream pretty well with the long rod...but I am still getting the hang of using a 9 wt. in the salt).

2. A few decent size reds.

3. A Spanish...I have never caught one.

4. A couple of trout.

I would settle for some love from the weather!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Catch a mmahi mahi, blackfin tuna and a cobia worthy of eating this year.
accomplished 200 lb plus goliath grouper. First second and 3rd kingfish. 1 over 40 lbs.
9ft nurse shark and 6ft blacktip.


----------

